# steam und co. gehen pleite



## JJ Walker (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo. 
Ja der titel hört sich bòse an. Nur ich habe mir gerade einen bericht über firmen aus asien afrika und nord und südamerika angeschaut die pleite gegangen sind und was mut den teilhabern oder aktionären oder kunden dan passiert ist.

So habe ich mir als nicht jurist jetzt die frage gestellt was passiert wenn steam origin und co. Pleite gehen.

Was passiert mit meiner spiele Sammlung

Da bei steam ja spielesammlungen in mehreren milliardenwerten bestehen bei der anzahl an usern. 

Den teitwert ausbezahlt bekommen ist schwachsinn. Den wert von software von z.t. über jahrzehnte ist nicht gerecht berechenbar. 

Und wenn niemand die firmen rettet und aufkaufen würde. Allso der overkill ausbricht und die server abgeschaltet werden würden.

Wäre dan mein geld futsch bzw. Meine spiele? 
Den leider hilft da ja auch kein dvd kauf des spiels anstat download.

Ich gehe hier natürlich nur von einem Szenario aus das es so nicht gibt oder geben wird (höchstwahrscheinlich)  
Aber möglich wäre.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wird nicht passieren, aber wenn...
Dann wird es wahrscheinlich Patches für die Spiele geben, die die Verbindung zu Steam trennen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dieser, aus heutiger Sicht, denkunmögliche Fall eintritt, würde der Code für diese Plattformen recht wahrscheinlich OpenSource werden. Oder findige Programmierer würden ihn veröffentlichen.

So oder so, auf dem PC mach ich mir keine Sorgen um sowas.


----------

